# Got a complimentary copy of the waterfowler.com magazine



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

& the 1st thing I open it to is, a North Dakota article on how a Non Resident - Father Son had a Fabulous hunt - Back in Stanley ND (I'm from Ray ND originally) - Plus add all the afternoon upland hunters :roll: :eyeroll:

You can't pick up a magazine without a simuliar articles, the past couple of years.

I have to say, it really Breaks my Heart, to see ND become such a destination. Without any restrictions or zones changes -

I used to really be proud & loved to show Non Residents how great ND was. But I have really lost that feeling. & I think it is because, I see the limits ND can handle & remain Great.

I think the birds are stressed about as much as possible, without causing them harm - I'm concerned that how fast things are changing (amount of hunters) traveling to all places, that have birds (through out the migration) is going to damage things, before authorities see it & slow it down.

I don't think the old ways of measuring the effects of things, can keep pace with the explosion of waterfowl hunting. Someone tell me I'm wrong & maybe I will feel alittle better - But $$$ & too many people & the me me me attitudes seem impossible to stop :eyeroll: then all the products & commercials & gear & dogs & training & waterfowl TP & barbques & calls & decoys etc. etc. etc. I guess living here for as long as I have makes you wonder - How did we live without all this stuff ??? & where did they all come from ??? & without some good management how long can it last :eyeroll:

Maybe making it all pay to hunt, is the only answer, to having some controls - Before the idiots just give it all away.......... :******:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I recieved it today also.I was thinking the same thing.Here was a father and son who hired an outfitter to do what they could have done on their own.


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

I just was told that there is a pic of Blake and I in there.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Dean...I don't know what you guys look like...is there a picture of you and Blake here somewhere?


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

It's not a bad Magazine - but you have to be cautious of some of their State Editors :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Dean, I looked through and couldn't find you or Blake....any idea what section in case I missed it?

Fetch.....easy on the state editors! :beer:


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Did not read this particular article, but

Many articles on ND outfitters and hunting are supported, financed, etc... by the ND state tourism board. They will sponsor trips to outfitters - invite "journalists" and outdoor equip. mfg reps to these meetings. Spread the word ...

Maybe a new target/goal would be to strip the ND state tourism board of its money and support for attracting out of state hunters in ND.

Why waste anymore money taxpayers money.

Do you need to advertise when demand has now out paced supply (land, hotel rooms, etc...) ?

They should focus on getting people to visit ND is the summer and more importantly January :lol:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Try to get hotel reservations in some of the good spots. I'm finding few weekends left at good times of year. Some of my favorite hotels that we've been staying at for years are now having NR hunters pay in advance to tie up reservations from year to year. (these hotels were full anyway, every weekend) A couple of NR hunting friends from MN, who have hotly debated the cap issue with us the last two years, recently had their hot-spot (they thought was all locked up just for them) leased by a large group of twin cities guys, one of which they had brought wth them originally. Now this original group of guys will be moving on to someone elses area. Demand HAS outpaced supply.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Blake and Dean are on page 24 holding the greenheads.

I got my free copy in the mail yesterday as well. :lol: I'm sure glad I was able to get a free copy so I could see how lame a magazine it is before wasting my money on it. The 'Suzie Pintail' story was a joke, like we're supposed to believe that BS...it was probably a coot! The ND article was terrible. You can tell this guy is just another pudnocker who has no clue what he's doing...which is why he had to hire a guide. Why would I want to read an article by a hunter who can't shoot a limit of ducks on his own in ND? Some expert. :roll:

An Even Better article was Doug Larsen's "A Guide To Being Guided." A nice informative article on what is expected of you when on a guided hunt and what is expected of the guide. A "Must Read" for all of you beginner guided hunters, Doug really lays down how to pay someone to hunt for you.

PALEEASE!!! uke:


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

FH,

That is a geat story to illustrate the absurdity of this situation - take a rich guy out and then have him lease the place out from under you. Didn't they shoot "claim jumpers" in the old days?

M.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

I saw the article on ND as well. I don't know whether or not the ND Dept of Tourism was directly involved in the article or if they have a habit of promoting ND hunting as some have alleged. However, it would not surprise.

In my humble opinion, the agency that is best at selling ND hunting to non-residents is ND Game and Fish. When was the last year that ND Game and Fish didn't issue a press release discussing record pheasant hatches or duck counts in ND? NDGF does these articles every year, most likely to let people that they are doing a good job managing wildlife. However, we shouldn't also be dumb enough to think that these press releases don't also result in more license sales.

BigDaddy


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

yea, i consider the "G" word a swear word actually. I will be the first to admit that I WILL own land hear some day, at it WILL NOT be posted or leased out. anybody is welcome to hunt it. 
kinda of an interesting story

i was hunting geese this fall late october in central nodak, went into a CENEX gas station and this ole timer was sitting there srinkin coffee. he proceeded to drill me with questions while i paid for $40 worth of fuel and groceries. anyways, the end result was "Why dont ya stay in Grand Forks" and shoot your own geese". The guy was a first class *******. but ya know what, as long as that town has him drinking coffee at the gas station, they wont have to worry bout NR cuz he will scare him all off! :lol: uke: :sniper:


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

Nice to see that some ND freelancers were representing in the waterfowler.com magazine. Nice work boys!


----------

